# What Class MOT and where???



## aldershot1 (May 21, 2006)

Hi, I am getting close to having to arrange the first MOT on my Autocruise Augusta. I am having difficulty determining what class of MOT is needed and where I might get it done in the Aldershot/Farnborough area of Hampshire.

The vehicle has a gross weight of 4,250kgs; 7.5mtrs long

Is there anyone that can enlighten me please?

John


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It needs a class 4 MOT.

Take it here, I use them regularly, they have a high door opening, suitable ramp for M/Hs and they're very helpful. Ask for Simon the manager, he's a motorhomer himself. If you mention you're from MHF he may even give you a discount.

http://www.merityre.co.uk/tyres-farnham.htm


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Try you local County Council !! They will have suitable workshops and dont have a vested interest in generating work !!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

4 same as a car, just choose a garage who does class 7 then the equipment will be big enough

Loddy


----------

